# Box of fakes?



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi guys, long time no see ..

Been eyeing this seller on a Danish 'used goods' website, he's got a couple of nice deals on Cubans, that he allegedly brought back from 'the factory' in Cuba. What puzzles me is, that none of the packages carry a hologram, or the code that you can verify on the Habanos website .. is this common for boxes straight out of Cuba?

Esplendidos
Cuba cigarer, Cuba Cigarer ... - dba.dk - Køb og Salg af Nyt og Brugt

Box of RyJ No 1
Cuba cigarer, Cuba cigarer ... - dba.dk - Køb og Salg af Nyt og Brugt

there are a lot of these on sale on this website, some of them too cheap to believe ..

This one seems legit?
Cohiba Cigarer(Cuba) - dba.dk - Køb og Salg af Nyt og Brugt

Been a while since I stocked up on cigars, so I wouldn't want to go fake!
thanks guys!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

The last one you pointed out looks real. And the first one kind of does to. Check this video.
YouTube - Cohiba Esplendido Cuban Cigar


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

$232 for a box of Esplendidos is way to cheap, I know that.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> $232 for a box of Esplendidos is way to cheap, I know that.


Hell, even I know that. Lol. If its too good to be true... it probobly is.... maybe Thats just the pessimist in me....

BUT...
. Is the RyJ no. 1really a cigar that you will find fakes of?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> Is the RyJ no. 1 really a cigar that you will find fakes of?


I would have said no but that warranty seal is totally in the wrong place. I would not touch that box.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

All of them look like fake for me. Wrong warranty seal placement etc.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I would have said no but that warranty seal is totally in the wrong place. I would not touch that box.


I would hate to know what those cigars really are....

Realistically there what... $130 a box? So there can't be anymore then.... $40 in cigars there... that's aiming high....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Codename47 said:


> All of them look like fake for me. Wrong warranty seal placement etc.


The Esplendido box looks correct. Still way too cheap though. Why do you think the seal is incorrect on those?


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> The Esplendido box looks correct. Still way too cheap though. Why do you think the seal is incorrect on those?


You are talking about the one with warranty seal placed inside?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Codename47 said:


> You are talking about the one with warranty seal placed inside?


Indeed I am. That is an aberration but have a look at the box. Habanos seal : Correct. Warranty Seal: Correct and placed perfectly. I've already said they are to cheap to be true so I doubt they are genuine but the box looks legit.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> Hell, even I know that. Lol. If its too good to be true... it probobly is....


my thought exactly - I don't think I'm going to buy any of them .. since the first two are from the same seller, and the RyJ doesn't seem legit, then the Cohiba probably isn't either ..

The last one is a strange concoction of pictures taken from the web and what appears to be the sellers stove-top .. why not just post pictures of the actual box for sale. One box has the Habanos label on the left, another on the right, then theres the Cuban label which also seem to be flopping around the place .. 
Also, I think the Cohiba badge closeup looks too scruffy to actually be inside such an expensive box of cigars - but then again, I never owned a full box of Cohibas ..

EDIT: having examined the Cohiba badge closeup on the last link, it cannot see how they could be legit .. the printing is all out of whack, look at the gold line going through the badge horizontally .. oh well, I guess I just saved myself a headache there 

none of the sellers were willing to post box codes either, when I asked.

@Codename47: Nice ashtray


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bogner said:


> none of the sellers were willing to post box codes either, when I asked.


That in itself screams "Run Away!" Hope you have some luck elsewhere.8)


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like I didn't spotted that last box photos are a mix of taken from the Internet and taken by the seller 

@Bogner : Thanks, yours great too


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bogner said:


> my thought exactly - I don't think I'm going to buy any of them .. since the first two are from the same seller, and the RyJ doesn't seem legit, then the Cohiba probably isn't either ..
> 
> The last one is a strange concoction of pictures taken from the web and what appears to be the sellers stove-top .. why not just post pictures of the actual box for sale. One box has the Habanos label on the left, another on the right, then theres the Cuban label which also seem to be flopping around the place ..
> Also, I think the Cohiba badge closeup looks too scruffy to actually be inside such an expensive box of cigars - but then again, I never owned a full box of Cohibas ..
> ...


run, don't walk.............away


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bogner said:


> Hi guys, long time no see ..
> 
> Been eyeing this seller on a Danish 'used goods' website, he's got a couple of nice deals on Cubans, that he allegedly brought back from 'the factory' in Cuba. What puzzles me is, that none of the packages carry a hologram, or the code that you can verify on the Habanos website .. is this common for boxes straight out of Cuba?
> 
> ...


All Fakes my brother stay away!:couch2:


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

A lot of red flags showing up on those boxes. Like others have said, walk away.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

first link cohiba espl...look ok

the rest fake


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

karmaz00 said:


> first link cohiba espl...look ok


what makes you so sure? was actually the only ones I was thinking of buying as I don't have space for a full box ..


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

well hard to tell fomr the pics...but maybe ask him to measure the esplendido....7'X47 churchill.
hard to tell.....the other 2...100% fake

also, esplen, come in 3 pk,

how much was he asking for them

1 thing that looks kinda odd, is the color of the box...the pic is al little to yellow...there not that yellow, but that could be the camera...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I suggest going to a legit site and not even bother with this guy... too iffy,


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

karmaz00 said:


> how much was he asking for them


he's asking around $75 for all six .. think I'm gonna skip on it all, better to pay more and get what I pay for in the end


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

bogner said:


> he's asking around $75 for all six .. think I'm gonna skip on it all, better to pay more and get what I pay for in the end


Excactly


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

75. Yeah. Skip it.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

look you can apply the warranty seal yourself! i love DIY.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

The seller doesn't have his own pics up in the listing from what I can see.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bouncintiga said:


> look you can apply the warranty seal yourself! i love DIY.


Yeah but that's so you can put it where it's prettiest! Dont want those ugly things cluttering up the side that people can see. :biglaugh:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I would offer them $10 for the box. Lol. And that's only for the conversations it could start.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Yeah but that's so you can put it where it's prettiest! Dont want those ugly things cluttering up the side that people can see. :biglaugh:


Even funnier the Habanos seal on the upper left hand corner!:biglaugh:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Even funnier the Habanos seal on the upper left hand corner!:biglaugh:


Yeah I noticed that. Nicely hidden too. :lock1::biggrin:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

anyone else think that seal looks more like monopoly money? probably worth as much too


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I think the Cohiba Esplendidos come in a cardboard box with the Habanos tag, and the Cuban seal on it. There is not anything on the wooden box I think.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> I think the Cohiba Esplendidos come in a cardboard box with the Habanos tag, and the Cuban seal on it. There is not anything on the wooden box I think.


That's right!:tea:

The old style box was square and had the warranty seal attached to it on the right side not the left.
The newer boxes have rounded corners and are in a cardboard box with the seals on the cardboard.
You wanna laugh look at this box of fakes.




Maybe its the same guy LOL!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

The label on the 'splendies 3-pack looks a bit off. Maybe I'm imagining things.

One thing I have noticed is a growing instance of surprisingly convincing fakes. The only defense is using trusted suppliers.

Besides, I'm not sure I trust a man who buys some Esplendidos and just gives them away like that.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

Scardinoz said:


> Besides, I'm not sure I trust a man who buys some Esplendidos and just gives them away like that.


apparently most of these guys who sell cigars on that site, purchased them from the factory, though none of them smoke themselves .. makes you wonder why they visited "the factory" in the first place? but then 
again, you could also visit a winery though you don't drink wine ..

one seller apparently had an uncle who worked at the factory, and it was this uncle who had supplied him with a box of Esplendidos without seals of any kind - stating that this was the way the box left the factory when you worked there needless to say, that box is still up for sale .. hmm, some people go a long way to sell their dogrockets.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I would believe "took the bands off and changed boxes.to get through customs" before I believed all this crap... but I wouldn't really believe either one.

Although, being danish, they can't really use that excuse either.... im sure they could say the next place we were going was the u.s..... or somethin like that....


----------

